# How to make thick and soft granola bars like Otis Spunkmeyer's Tasty Grains Fresh Baked Bars



## hardliner (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis Spunkmeyers sells frozen granola bar dough to foodservice institutions. This is a link to the ingredients and what it looks like: http://www.spunkmeyer.com/Our-Produ...ts/Tasty-Grains-Fresh-Baked-Bars/3-Berry-Bar/

This is a link for additional info about the bars: http://www.spunkmeyer.com/Our-Produ...ty-Grains-Bars/Tasty-Grains-Fresh-Baked-Bars/

They are sold at my work cafeteria for $1.50. They are amazing but I want to make my own and reduce the sugar content.

I am not good at baking, I have the ingredients they use which is: Whole Wheat Flour, Rolled Oats, Sugar, Cranberries, Margarine (Palm Oil, Water, Salt, Mono- and Diglycerides, Natural Flavor, Vitamin A Palmitate, Beta Carotene), Water, Eggs, Invert Sugar, Blueberries, Strawberries, Steel Cut Oats, Butter, Crushed Lemon, Soy Flour, Natural Flavors, Baking Powder (Sodium Bicarbonate, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Corn Starch, Monocalcium Phosphate), Inulin, Wheat Gluten, Salt, Xanthan Gum, Sunflower Oil.

I have a link on youtube where it shows you how to make soft granola bars. Im going to try it out with there ingredients first, and then try there instructions with the majority of Otis Spunkmeyers ingredients,

Have any of you tried Otis Spunkmeyers granola bars? If you did, can you tell me recipes that would imitate them?


----------

